# Additional modules for Nginx



## thewolf (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I've installed nginx using ports and while it has an extensive list of modules, I would like to install some additional modules that do not seem to be available by default.

After an extensive search I do not seem to be able to find much about adding these modules to the compile process.

It would be great if someone could provide me with a link to appropriate documentation or add some helpful details here on what would be the best way to get this done.

Thank you for your time


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

thewolf said:


> I would like to install some additional modules that do not seem to be available by default.


Which ones?


----------



## thewolf (Apr 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Which ones?



It's nginx_http_recaptcha_module - can be found on Github.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

Last update to the code was 4 years ago. Code was made for nginx 0.8.54, current version of nginx is 1.14.2. That doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence.


----------



## tommiie (Apr 11, 2019)

The README.md file on the project's github page has a section titled Installation. Did you try it? Where did you get stuck? Which errors or issues did you run into?


----------



## thewolf (Apr 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Last update to the code was 4 years ago. Code was made for nginx 0.8.54, current version of nginx is 1.14.2. That doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence.



I've made it work on a previous installation on a non bsd system, I'm not concerned about this.

Mainly interested to know if there is some documentation available that would allow me to include the module while compiling nginx (or similarly any other software with additional modules.) using ports.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

What does the nginx module provide that can't be done in the web application? I mean, shouldn't this simply be added to the web application? What's the added benefit of a webserver module?






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

freshports - new ports, applications




					www.freshports.org
				




Besides that, CAPTCHA has been pretty much broken, most spam bots know how to break or circumvent it. And that new "select all squares ...." is super annoying and I've more than once just given up.








						RIP CAPTCHA? Why You Might Not Need It (And What to Do Instead)
					

CAPTCHA is dead, isn't it? Whether you love it or hate it, there are a few other alternatives for helping you maintain form security.



					www.gravityforms.com
				











						Google Has Finally Killed the CAPTCHA
					

CAPTCHA’s are an irritating but necessary evil. The system that is used to verify whether or not a user is human has been around a while and it had to evolve because machines were getting better at reading the text than humans. With its latest iteration, Google says you’ll no longer have to...




					gizmodo.com


----------



## thewolf (Apr 11, 2019)

I want to get it done server wide to protect multiple sites effortless it's really effective and I find it better that it does not reach the web application

The above module has worked out pretty well for me on protecting shared servers from very large attacks, furthermore it uses recaptcha which differs from captcha - but I'm also planning on modifying it to use invisible recaptcha.

As I mentioned earlier, my question is in regards to what is the right way to get it done using ports - i'm not concerned about how I will get that module working.


----------

